# FSA SL-K crank removal - Mega Exo BB



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Noticed a little play in my Mega Exo BB so I thought I would pull the cranks off (FSA SL-K) to make sure the BB shells are still tight. Removed the L crank arm bolts and I though the arm was supposed to slide off?? Left arm is solidly stuck on the BB spindle. Checked out Parks website and do not see any tools required to remove the crank arm off a Mega Exo BB spindle. FSA installation guide says "To remove L. crank arm, simply unscrew the M18 fixing screw."

How do I get the arm off? I tried some light tapping with a soft head hammer - still stuck on there. These are older cranks so the arms do not have a pinch bolt.

Michael


----------



## crashtestdummy (Apr 11, 2007)

There should be a retaining nut on the outside of that bolt. When you back the bolt out it pushes the crankarm off by pushing on the inside of that nut. You may be missing that part. Set up looks like this:

http://aebike.com/product/fsa-self-...rbon-mega-exo-road-cranks-sku-cr3807-qc30.htm


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*got it*

understand now how it works. I have the cap, just thought it was a "cap" and not used to extract the arm....the name "self extracting" now explains it.

Thanks,
Michael





crashtestdummy said:


> There should be a retaining nut on the outside of that bolt. When you back the bolt out it pushes the crankarm off by pushing on the inside of that nut. You may be missing that part. Set up looks like this:
> 
> http://aebike.com/product/fsa-self-...rbon-mega-exo-road-cranks-sku-cr3807-qc30.htm


----------



## patcycles (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm really late to this but do you remove the fixing bolt and then put the self extracting bolt back in?
Thanks


----------

